
Beware of the Bitcoin Bubble: Investment and Financial Advisors Warn - mbgaxyz
https://www.forbes.com/sites/trangho/2017/11/04/beware-of-the-bitcoin-bubble-investment-and-financial-advisors-warn/#3b0578ed3f8d
======
mbgaxyz
A signal?

“A month before the 1987 crash, my cab driver said he started day trading,”
said Scott Kelly, CEO of Black Dog Venture Partners in Phoenix, Ariz. “A month
before the real estate crash in 2007 in Arizona, my cab driver said he was
getting into flipping real estate. Last week, my Uber driver said he just
started trading Bitcoin.”

